# MBGFC Drones.



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats to the winners at the MBGFC Labor Day Tourney. The MBGFC gave out 5-6 DJI Phantom drones. I just lost mine last week. If you won one and might want to sell it please contact me. Message me.

Or if you want to keep it and have any questions about it, contact me. I used mine for three weeks and loved it. Then it/I had an issue and it flew to I don't now the hell where. I have contacted the manufaturer and am waiting on a response.

Does anyone else have one? Have you had any problems?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, it went rouge? That would piss me off big time. Hope they make it right.


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes. It seems so. I had flown it two dozen times without incident and it is really cool. It has an onboard GPS, video feedback to your iphone, etc. But when all that fails you don't know where it is at, where it is going or where it be now.

When posting my lost and found ad on Craigslist, I found two more mia drones of the same type. One in Gulfport and one in Milton.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Thought they were programmed to return to their point of launch if contact with the remote was lost?
I always thought that wouldn't be good if you were launching from a mobile platform, like a boat. But if land based station, it should return to you, right?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll bet it was hijacked by drone geek hackers. Maybe?


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

It is supposed to return home. I flew it out of range on many occasions and it would return home. I would hear it coming back and when I could see it again, I would take back over and continue flying. On this particular "mission" something went wrong. Could be operator error. I was getting pretty good with it but maybe too comfortable flying in FPV mode. After researching all weekend, I am not the only person to experience this. If I get another one, I will not fly it out of my site. I would have no problem flying it from a boat and bringing it back as long as it was within my site. You could easily bring it back to your cokcpit and have someone grab it. It is very stable and will hover in a tight circle.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Didn't realize how easily those things crumple when hit with a tight pattern of #2 steel shot. Excellent practice for goose hunting.

Now, if that is your pot bellied pig running around my place, he is about to become a live target for the Matthews.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are on our second DJI Vision Plus 2 drone. Our first also did a fly away and crashed. I have learned soo much since that event. For one, the drone ships in DJI mode not NAZA mode, Naza mode having much better safety, recovery, come home abilities. I have also learned the importance of a good compass calibration in area clear of metals (even my wrist watch) etc... Once I switched to Naza flight mode my stability and reliability has greatly increased. I highly recommend making that change.

Good luck, they are amazing!


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks MSViking! If you know anyone who won one and doesn't feel the need to use it. Let me know. I am going to get another one. Waiting on DJI to get back with me. Did you try to get anything out of them? I expect this to be a dead end.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Water Boy, yes we tried everything we could to get DJI to take some ownership in our "fly away" and crash. Nothing happening there! We were able to recover our drone when it crashed, we were over water but amazingly it flew to land before crashing. Anyway it basically just damaged the camera and image stabilization system. Our quote to have it repaired was within $100 of an all new drone. Therefore the old drone is now just a paperweight. We are thinking of fixing it so that it can fly but trash the video and simply use it as a training drone so to speak.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

help me out how do the drones help in blue water fishing ??


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

submariner said:


> help me out how do the drones help in blue water fishing ??


Don't know about anyone else... They're more of a toy / camera extension than an assist. It might help find some weed lines or surface fish activity. But I still think it's just another gadget.

Can't wait until I get one to play with!


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

We never got to use ours for bluewater fishing. I lost it before we got to fish again. But we were thinking for sure you can get some cool shots of the boat in action, you could fly off several hundred meters to see if you can see a weed line, you could fly up 400' and look around. Now you can't see good enough on your phone to see a fish, but you could bring the drone back, load in your laptop and see what is out there while you troll along. The battery is only good for 20 mins, so you can't send it from nipple to elbow..


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

submariner said:


> help me out how do the drones help in blue water fishing ??


LOL they don't and don't let anyone tell you they do. But they do provide a really cool perspective that most never see without paying for a very expensive helicopter photography session. Very cool to see what's going on on top of the rigs though!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I have one I bought on amazon and I got the protection plan. I am actually filing a claim on mine tomorrow. its supposed to cover accidental damage. I accidentally hit a tree. ill let you know how it goes. its supposed to cover all repairs


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

YEs! Please do. I am going to buy another and if I should by through amazon, I will. My problem is, I don't have anything to return. Just a sad face:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

cliff k said:


> I have one I bought on amazon and I got the protection plan. I am actually filing a claim on mine tomorrow. its supposed to cover accidental damage. I accidentally hit a tree. ill let you know how it goes. its supposed to cover all repairs


Why you been holding out?!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i actually have 2 to send back for repair :bangin::hammer2:


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Why you been holding out?!


you didn't ask


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Why use drones billfishing? 
Check out the Texas Boys on Thunder fishing in St. Thomas.

http://billfishreport.com/billfish-report/thunder-on-the-north-drop/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There were some really cool shots in there. The fish jumping at the transom, looking back into the transom. You can see the operator of the drone as well. Really cool. 

The shot I was really wanting to see was the one of that Meathead, in the stand-up gear, having the line break and getting himself a Mike Tyson tattoo from the rod guides. I guess nobody ever told these 'show dogs' that people have died from that. He will only have to have it happen once and he will learn to keep his hand on top of the reel.

Aside from having to look at his chest wax, it was a good video.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> He will only have to have it happen once and he will learn to keep his hand on top of the reel.


Good luck seeing that around here. That is the hardest habit to break when I try to teach people proper chair form. They won't let go of that foregrip. I don't even know why that thing is there. You should never touch it during a fight. Hand stays on top of the reel!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

submariner said:


> help me out how do the drones help in blue water fishing ??


You can spot floating debris and current breaks with them. Especially if you don't have a tower.

Here's a fun video my buddy made 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=POsM9h0KtDI


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> You can spot floating debris and current breaks with them. Especially if you don't have a tower.
> 
> Here's a fun video my buddy made
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=POsM9h0KtDI


That's your buddy on Tuna Jihad? I've seen that boat out a few times diving out of San Diego. Awesome boat name.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

team_A_II said:


> That's your buddy on Tuna Jihad? I've seen that boat out a few times diving out of San Diego. Awesome boat name.


ya, the guy flying the drone is a buddy of mine, im pretty sure Tuna Jihad is owned by the owner of BloodyDecks.com. can't be certain.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

so i finally got around to sending my drone back that I had insurance on from amazon. got a reply yesterday that they are sending me a check for the full purchase amount. i'll take that


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

ISIS has it







.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

maybe a bird attacked it. lots of videos now of birds attacking drones


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure that I could ride around on a boat with the name Jihad on it; but I do like the number of rod holders that he has on the boat.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Looking at this one*

http://www.amazon.com/DJI-Phantom-Vision-Quadcopter-Camera/dp/B00J8JLOA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413594712&sr=8-1&keywords=DJI

or upgrade to this

http://xproheli.com/products/xp2-pro-packages


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Not sure that I could ride around on a boat with the name Jihad on it; but I do like the number of rod holders that he has on the boat.


In other words it's the "Tuna struggle" . It's funny.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Is the price worth it?*

 
*Quadcopters and Multirotors for Aerial Video and Photography*


Home > Products > Ready to Fly XP2 Pro Pack 
 






*Ready to Fly XP2 Pro Pack*

*Ready To Fly Base Price: $2,949.00 
*

Pro Packs comes with everything needed to start flying including batteries, charger, spare props and a full 5.8GHz FPV system with monitor. 
*ProPack Configuration:*


No Case (+$0)
With Pelican 1650 Case (+$429)














*XP2 Ready To Fly GPS Pro Pack*

The XP2 Pro Package is a complete, ready to fly aerial video package for professionals looking for a turnkey package. The Pro Packages are each configured with our equipment recommendations. These packages are the same configurations that we use on a regular basis for our shoots. 
*XP2 Standard Pro Pack Includes:* 


Fully Assembled, Tested, Ready To Fly XP2 with NAZA V2 Flight Controller with GPS 
Cobra 2217/20 Motors with 12" APC Multirotor Props 
Complete turnkey FPV system Transmitter/Receiver with 7" LED monitor with hood 
Spektrum DX8 Radio + AR9010 receiver 1/2 mile range 
(1) Pro Tuned 3 Axis DYS Gimbal for super smooth cinematic aerial shots 
(3) XProHeli 3S 6150mah batteries (Flight pack - Average 15 minute flight time each) 
(1) XProHeli 3S 4200mah battery (For powering FPV Monitor/Receiver on Radio) 
(1) Multifunction LIPO charger (Good for up to 6S packs) 
(1) Spare set of 12" APC Multirotor propellers 
(1) Low Voltage Alarm 
(1) Battery Cell Tester 
(1) Pelican 1650 WaterJet Transport Case (Optional) 
(1) Official XProHeli Team Trucker Hat


* *


----------

